# English Mastiff Boxer mix??



## DravenMcCoy (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got my first dog (as an adult) and I'm afraid i cant keep her. I was told she was an English Mastiff Boxer mix but looking online she looks like she could be a Pitt Boxer mix. My city has banned pitts. :doh: What do you think she is?


----------



## Taucross (Oct 23, 2011)

its possible she may be a pitt/boxer but there are a number of boxer mixes that look very similar, including "boxadors" or lab/boxer mixes

this one who looks similar is even a boxer/shar pei mix! http://www.sevhs.com/2010/02/hannah-female-boxer-and-shar-pei-mix-puppy/

i think honestly that your dog can rightfully be called a boxer mix of unknown parentage.


----------



## DravenMcCoy (Nov 22, 2011)

This is the city law that im scared of. I was told i can bring it to the animal shelter in my city for them to check but i dont want them to take her if she is deemed pitt. I got her with no papers or even shot records. I am going to get her DNA checked but if my neighbor calls before i can do that it will be bad for both her and me. 


506.03 PIT BULL DOGS OR CANARY DOGS.
(a) All pit bull dogs and canary dogs (Perro de PresaCanario) are deemed to be dangerous 
animals even in the absence of a hearing by the Director of Public Safety or his or her designee.

(b) As used in this section, “pit bull dog” means any Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American Pit 
Bull Terrier or American Staffordshire Terrier breed of dog; any dog of mixed breed which has the 
appearance and characteristics of being predominantly of such breeds; any dog commonly known as a 
pit bull, pit bull dog or pit bull terrier; or a combination of any of these breeds.


----------



## DravenMcCoy (Nov 22, 2011)

Taucross said:


> its possible she may be a pitt/boxer but there are a number of boxer mixes that look very similar, including "boxadors" or lab/boxer mixes
> 
> this one who looks similar is even a boxer/shar pei mix! http://www.sevhs.com/2010/02/hannah-female-boxer-and-shar-pei-mix-puppy/
> 
> i think honestly that your dog can rightfully be called a boxer mix of unknown parentage.



Thank you for your response i didn't think of the boxer/shar pei mix. Im gonna go with the boxer mix of unknown parentage.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I say Boxer/Lab. Her coat is too thick for a Pit it looks like. If you do not have to bring her in anywhere to get licensed, just register her as Lab mix or Lab/Boxer mix. 

But unfortunately, the best you can do is argue if they use "any dog of mixed breed which has the appearance and characteristics of being predominantly of such breeds" as their reasoning to make trouble since that is incredibly subjective.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Its terrible that pits are banned in places  they are just alike any other dog.
In my opinion boxer/lab cross


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with the others - boxer and lab mix although I also can see going with boxer mix of unknown parentage. I don't see pit. You should be fine keeping her.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I see boxer/lab.
The law is incredibly subjective which could cause you trouble later because someone says they think the dog looks like a pit mix. DNA tests are not known as being overly reliable at all http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w however if the results come back as not pit that may help you in the long run. You may take her to a vet (maybe outside your city so the vet doesn't have to report it if that's in the law) to see what s/he thinks. Alot of vets print the dog's supposed breed on the records (rabies paperwork, etc) and that could serve as further proof. So far all of my vets (the one in my previous city and the one here) have written the dog down as what I said it was not what they thought it might look like. If you say boxer mix that may work more than lab mix (she does look like a boxer more than lab to me) if they can only list one breed in their system (my little breed was listed as an aussie mix as they didn't have her breed in the system). Try to list her everywhere as anything except pit. Don't let anyone list her as pit ever. A few people have tried to list my Sibe as wolf/wolf mix and I instantly correct them. Don't let anything say pit anywhere. No vet records, no city records, no nothing. Be prepared for a fight though if anyone causes any kind of noise about your dog. It's harder to prove a dog isn't a pit if it comes into to question because alot of it is subjective.


----------

